# Dust Collector Noise



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Onieda 3hp cyclone installed in my shop. It generates a lot of noise. I was thinking of putting it upstairs and running pipe thru the ceiling to access the cyclone. Has anyone done this. I was thinking of putting the waste can on the main floor just so I could see it and easy removal of the waste. I really wouldn't gain any floor space this way as I would still have the can in the main shop, but I think it would help with the noise.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Randy, putting it in another room will definitely help with the noise and is done often, though it's usually a closet instead of "upstairs". Having the can where you can see it will alos help keep it from being accidently overfilled, with the accompanying filter cleaning (DAHIKT). If you;ve thought through the logistics of moving this 300# plus machine upstairs, adn the plumbing for your setup, there should be no problems operationally. In my case, the DC is only running when another tool that is almost as loud is also on, making me wear ear plugs anyway, so the value of the noise reduction escapes me. But that's just me, good luck with your change. Just remember, a lot of the noise is from air movement through your tool ports and whatnot. So while the machine noise will be elsewhere, the air noise will still be in your shop.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You may also lose suction with that high of a climb to the DC/Cyclone. Just a thought.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

I think you could just move the fan, and reduce the noise.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

It may seem strange, but I like the sound my HF dust collector makes, its soothing to me, like white noise. I sometimes find myself letting it run long after I use the power tool it is hooked up to, much to the pleasure of my electric company. I then realize I am just wasting electric and money and shut it off.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the fan in the attic and it helps but much of the noise comes through the filters. If you put the unit up high you can also put a noise absorbing blanket around the unit. Will help some. Dave


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Any thoughts on running the plumbing under the floor etc

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Any thoughts on running the plumbing under the floor etc
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I should have clarified a little more. I mean if you have the unit under the floor too. I know this is other end of house to what is being discussed

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Can you vent it outside? Eliminating the filter and piping the exhaust out a wall. I did it and the DC is very quiet and no back pressure from the filter lets the DC have great suction all the time.










before


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

I could vent it outside.. I wondered about this, but was concerned about get carbon monoxide poison. I do have a gas heater in the shop vented out the roof. Any thoughts on this situation.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

My shop has enough cu ft that I don't worry about it. If you open up a window to allow the equivalent air into the room then you won't have a negative pressure to worry about. This might only be a summer solution for you, and you might have to use the filter and endure the noise in the winter when the weather doesn't permit you to open the window.

Get a CO detector (you should have one for a garage anyway) and try it out with the window closed. See what it shows. 

My jointer noise drowns out the DC noise now that it is vented outside.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

I have had been tossing around vent mine outside but then I thought about the heating and cooling being blown out.

I don't think you have to worry about your heater exhaust if you do vent directly outside, remember, you would be blowing out, not sucking in.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You need to worry about backdraft on the heater. If you have a tightly sealed room and you vent outside then the air needs to come from somewhere. If you have a vented heater then some of the air will come down the chimney pipe possibly bringing in fumes which can contain CO.

I have a space that contains 76,000 Cu Ft. I don't worry about 1400 cfm (max). Plus my shop is not tight.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

Duh...now I feel stupid.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Leo, wish I was blessed with those high ceilings! Anyway, do you have a shot of the outside vent to the DC? That looks like you used 8" furnace duct to pipe it out?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I have a space that contains 76,000 Cu Ft. I don't worry about 1400 cfm (max). Plus my shop is not tight.


Sweet Lord, that's massive! Can I assume that you still wish you had more space? Perhaps you can rent out the grocery store next to you for "spill over". :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> Sweet Lord, that's massive! Can I assume that you still wish you had more space? Perhaps you can rent out the grocery store next to you for "spill over". :laughing:


I can get you an old grocery store with a flat in the main street for about $120, 000 au

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Fred Hargis said:


> Leo, wish I was blessed with those high ceilings! Anyway, do you have a shot of the outside vent to the DC? That looks like you used 8" furnace duct to pipe it out?


Looks just like the end of an 8" pipe sticking out of a building, nothing special. I should really put something on the end to discourage birds from wanting to nest in the wind tunnel.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Taylormade said:


> Sweet Lord, that's massive! Can I assume that you still wish you had more space? Perhaps you can rent out the grocery store next to you for "spill over". :laughing:


It is all "up" space, my floor space is 2600 sq ft, while building kitchens it gets cramped. I am missing about 450 sq ft for the spray room in the second bay. So my floor space in the machine area is about 1300 and the storage space area is about 900. I have access to the roof of the spray area because it is a room in a building but it is accessible by a ladder so it is used as long term storage.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Looks just like the end of an 8" pipe sticking out of a building, nothing special. I should really put something on the end to discourage birds from wanting to nest in the wind tunnel.


That was the part I was wondering about, keeping the pests at bay. I'm guessing at this point you've had no problems...what about insects, like mud wasps and such? I worry about them more than the birds. Anyway, I'm considering such a setup on mine, but it would probably be convertible. In the winter I'd have to go back to the filter, but for 7-8 months or so I could vent outside.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have my filter stored away. I don't know what will happen in the winter til it arrives and I try it out. If I get a major heat loss then I will install the filter back for the winter, should take less than an hour to convert it back to normal. Nothing was modified in any way, I just turned the 90 degree flange upside down. I wanted to turn it sideways but the outlet is rectangular, not square. That upset me a bit.


----------

